# which hook



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been thinking about this for awhile. Kelly Galloup mention on one of his videos, that when running a Tandem fly (two hooks) that the fish would hit the front fly or the head.

I started trying to make note as to my experience.

So my question to everyone, when you fish a fly or a lure with more than one hook, which hook are they getting caught on? I know in some cases with lures that have several treble hooks, several can get hooked in the fish making it hard to determine which was the first.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Most of the time that I drop a 'mid behind my bugger, there's no real pattern as to which one gets hit more. 

I've tied small nymphs off the shank of my marabou jigs and caught fish on both. 

I've read a lot of peoples' tales that the head fly is mostly for attraction, bringing fish in closer to see the smaller dropper fly.

I don't buy it though. Both bugs get hit enough that I'll keep trying two at a time (or three now!).


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Most of the time that I drop a 'mid behind my bugger, there's no real pattern as to which one gets hit more.
> 
> I've tied small nymphs off the shank of my marabou jigs and caught fish on both.
> 
> ...


That's good to know and thanks. I agree, in my fishing experiences when I am fishing two flies, it is sixes as to which gets hit.
But, I am more asking about one lure or one fly with multi hooks. Which one are they hitting? Head or .....well the other end :O•-:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, I see. Sorry. 

Head, more than anything, although when I'm fishing with a Gulp! minnow, certain jigheads do better than others. The shorter shanks (hook exposed closer to head) leave me with more misses than hookups, whereas the jigs with shanks that are at least an inch long do much better.

A common perception is that fish tend to attack the head of their prey, most of the time. There are still times that I won't get very many hookups on marabou jigs or buggers until I trim the long tails back a little bit. Plenty of bites, but quick drops instead of a fight. Weird.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Me too, that is why I am asking. Thanks very much.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont use many articulated or double-hook flies. While using lures with double hooks, it seems the ratio of hook ups is 75% on the tail hook and 25% on the head hook. Sometimes larger fish take both hooks. I think the size of the fish is somewhat of a factor..

The fish I have caught and have actually seen take the fly or lure, have almost always taken the fly/lure from behind while chasing it. Because of this, I know they do not always attack thier prey from the front or "head first". On the other hand, every time I've caught a fish with a minnow in its throat, the tail of the minnow has been sticking out of the fishes mouth.

Bottom line is, a fish will take prey from any direction given the chance.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, that answers another portion. He mentioned that the fish will hit their prey, stunning them, then go back for the kill. So maybe they are hitting the head, but taking it in by the tail?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Well, that answers another portion. He mentioned that the fish will hit their prey, stunning them, then go back for the kill. So maybe they are hitting the head, but taking it in by the tail?


Possibly and maybe sometimes. I think the size of predator vs. prey would factor in here. If the predator is substantially larger would there be a need for them to "stun" thier prey? Might take less energy to just inhale them in one swipe.

Type of prey could be another factor. Fly, minnow, frog, snail, etc.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Good point


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> While using lures with double hooks, it seems the ratio of hook ups is 75% on the tail hook and 25% on the head hook. Sometimes larger fish take both hooks.


This matches what I've observed when using crankbaits and lures.

One factor that may need to be considered is if the fly/lure is eliciting a "reaction bite" or if it closely matches something the fish are eating. If it is a reaction lure, perhaps the bites will come from any angle. I know when I use spinners in streams, (a classic reaction lure) the bites almost always come from behind. A "match the hatch item" like a minnow imitation may be more likely to be hit from the front?



madonafly said:


> He mentioned that the fish will hit their prey, stunning them, then go back for the kill. So maybe they are hitting the head, but taking it in by the tail?


It was my understanding that a baitfish is usually swallowed headfirst. Perhaps the "stunning" blow may occur from any direction before the morsel is swallowed.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been using little jigs tipped with meal worms lately for ice fishing and sometimes the ices is high enough in the water column to watch the fish attack the bait. What I have seen is that the fish will swipe it a few times, sometimes quite a few, before they will actually take the jig. So I do think that fish will try to stun their prey even thought there may not be a need for it.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Now that is great eyes on news. Thank you and welcome to the forum.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

When I use crankbaits most of my hookups are on the back hook. But occasionally one will hit the front hook (usually a bigger one). I've seen that at lost creek, where a Rainbow attacked a chub and bit part of it's tail off:


----------

